# Firearms and Shooting > Pistol Shooting >  PMC Bronze 9mm opinions

## norsk

There is a bit of excitement at the pistol clubs around the Country as a hefty amount of PLC Bronze ammo us on its way.

Seldom is anything cheap just as good as the expensive stuff. So dose anyone have any comments as to the accuracy of their 115 and 124grn ammo?

I am currently using Fiochhi 115 grn and am happy with it.Geco has pretty much dried up here for the time being.

----------


## Russian 22.

I have shot a bit of PMC 308 and that was reasonable accuracy for the price but I am new to this.

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## Tommy

I got a 1000 off Victor than ran pretty well in my AR. Similar accuracy to the Speer I got with it

----------


## norsk

Ok cool.
They are only taking orders of 1000 or more,so I'll wait this one out and see if I can get hold of some to try.

----------


## gimp

Works fine for me in 9mm 115gr. I’m almost out though.

----------


## norsk

> Works fine for me in 9mm 115gr. I’m almost out though.


What sort of accuracy are you getting from it?
I shoot Bulls eye  type competitions,Fiocchi will group under 2" at 50m from a machine rest.Gecco did better.
The smalest target for score is a circle 2cm in diameter at 15meters,so its nice to get extra points for that one if you can.

----------


## gimp

I shoot IPSC and am a crap shot.

----------


## bluemonsta

> What sort of accuracy are you getting from it?
> I shoot Bulls eye  type competitions,Fiocchi will group under 2" at 50m from a machine rest.Gecco did better.
> The smalest target for score is a circle 2cm in diameter at 15meters,so its nice to get extra points for that one if you can.


In my experience with PMC Bronze in IPSC it shoots somewhere between Minute-of-Alpha and Minute-of-Mike....

----------

